# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > सौंदर्य >  दूध में मौजूद प्रोटीन और विटामिन त्वचा के लिए होते हैं बेहद उपयोगी

## xman

इंसान का सबसे पहला आहार दूध ही होता है और भारतीयों को दूध और दूध से बनी चीजें हमेशा से ही प्रिय रही हैं। लेकिन दूध सिर्फ सेहत के लिए ही नहीं बल्कि सौंदर्य के लिए भी बेहद अच्छा होता है। इस लेख में हम आपको बता रहे हैं दूध से सौंदर्य को निखारने के कुछ कमाल के टिप्स।

----------


## xman



----------


## xman

जिस प्रकार दूध एक आदमी को बड़ा होने में मदद करता है उसी प्रकार से उसमें मौजूद प्रोटीन और विटामिन त्वचा के लिए भी बहुत उपयोगी होते हैं। दूध का प्रयोग करके चेहरे को निखारा जा सकता है और कई सारी त्वचा समस्याओं से भी छुटकारा पाया जा सकता है। आईए जाने दूध के प्रयोग से चेहरे की सुंदरता में कैसे चार चांद लगाया जा सकता है।

----------


## xman

*दूध से सौंदर्य को निखारने के टिप्स-* 



कच्चे दूध को गुलाबजल में मिलाकर चेहरे पर लगाने से त्वचा पर निखार आता है।
गुलाब के 2 फूलों को पीसकर आधा ग्लास कच्चे दूध में 30 मिनट तक भिगोएं, फिर इस लेप को आहिस्ता-आहिस्ता त्वचा पर मलें, सूखने पर ठंडे पानी से धुल दें, त्वचा गुलाबी और नर्म हो जाएगी।
दूध में थोडा सा नमक मिलाकर चेहरे पर सुबह-शाम लगाने से मुहांसे दूर होते हैं।

----------


## xman

आधा चम्मच काला तिल और आधा चम्मच सरसों को बारीक पीसकर दूध में मिलाकर मुहांसे पर लगाने से मुहांसे समाप्त हो जाते हैं।
नीबूं का रस, आलू का रस, आटे का चोकर दूध में मिलाकर उबटन बनाकर मुंहासे के समय लगाएं, मुहांसे समाप्त हो जाएंगे।
होंठ अगर काले हो गए हों तो दूध को होठों पर लगाने से कालापन दूर होता है।

----------


## xman

अगर आपके होंठ फट गए हैं तो रात को सोने से पहले एक बूंद गुलाबजल और एक बूंद नींबू का रस दूध की मलाई में मिलाकर लगा लें, इससे राहत मिलती है।
बादाम, बेसन, गाजर का रस दूध में मिलाकर उबटन की तरह लगाने से त्वचा में निखार आता है।
दूध को पूरे शरीर में रगडने से त्वचा मुलायम होती और निखार आता है।
नाखूनों को सुंदर बनाने के लिए कुछ देर तक दूध में भिगोकर रखें।
बरतन साफ करने से हाथ खुरदुरा हो जाता है, इन पर दूध में नींबू का रस मिलाकर लगाने से हाथ की त्वचा मुलायम हो जाती है।

----------


## xman

बादाम और लौंग को बराबर भाग में लेकर पावडर बना लें, आधा चम्मच दूध में चुटकी भर हल्दी मिलाकर चेहरे पर लगाएं, थोडी देर बाद धुल लें, इससे चेहरे पर निखार आता है।
दूध की मलाई और हल्दी पावडर मिलाकर चेहरे पर मलें, दो हफ्ते बाद चेहरे पर निखार आ जाएगा।
काजू को रातभर दूध में भिगोकर सुबह उसे महीन पीसकर उसमें मुलतानी मिट्टी और नींबू का रस मिलाकर तैलीय और शुष्क दोनों प्रकार की त्वचा पर लगाया जा सकता है।
2 चम्मच दूध की मलाई में एक चम्मच शहद मिलाकर अपनी त्वचा पर लगाएं, इससे त्वचा की खुश्की  समाप्त होगी।
दूध की मलाई में थोडा सा पानी मिलाकर चेहरे का फेशियल किया जा सकता है।

----------


## xman

दूध औरर इसमें मौजूद गुणकारी अवयवों का उपयोग लगभग हर एक सौंदर्य उत्पाद में किया जाता है। लेकिन घर पर दूध से सौंदय को निखारने के लिए इसके द्वारा बनाए जाने वाले लेप और विधियों की सहा जानकारी कर आप दमकती त्वचा और निखार प्राप्त कर सकती हैं।

----------


## jaispalkriti

हैलो, विटामिन मानव शरीर के लिए आवश्यक हैं और अब हम विटामिन की कमी के कारण बहुत सारी स्वास्थ्य समस्याएं पीड़ित हैं। इसलिए, यहां मैं सुझाव देता हूं कि इस प्रकार की स्वास्थ्य समस्या को रोकने के लिए सस्ते विटामिन कैसे खरीदें।

----------

